# Best games on Android



## Random (Jun 20, 2011)

Got a bit bored of Angry Birds and have been browsing trying to find some grown up games for my phone. You know, strategy, rpg, shooting, etc. Not popping bubbles or sudoku or something.

Just started playing Cyberlords, reminds me a bit of the old Syndicate games, but so far it's super easy on Normal difficulty. Click near to the enemy, they're all dead. But maybe I'm on the intro level still or something.

Any other 'proper' games for the phone?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 20, 2011)

There is a chess game. I tried it in an attempt to learn about chess but gave up and deleted it after a while. I am not a games person.


----------



## Random (Jun 20, 2011)

Chess is a game to be played with smooth wooden pieces, on a veranda in Rome as the scent of thyme wafts up and you sip a red shiraz between moves. Or on a PC while skiving at work. You need a big screen, imo.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2011)

I played that fortress game with loads of robots for a while. Got a bit boring in the end. Wouldn't mind a decent RPG for those long tube journeys.


----------



## grit (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone tried any of the playstation one emulators?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2011)

How's that work controller-wise?


----------



## grit (Jun 20, 2011)

On screen from the looks of things, not tried it myself yet but seem to be pretty good reports on 1ghz handsets.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 20, 2011)

game boy emulator.

a shit load of games  just right for small screen  mobile gaming.

slightly  crap controls  though


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been playing some really good racing games with excellent graphics on the HTC Flyer. I'll try and remember the names of them later.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 20, 2011)

PSX emulator works well for FFVII.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> game boy emulator.
> 
> a shit load of games  just right for small screen  mobile gaming.
> 
> slightly  crap controls  though


 
I've gotta be one of the few people in the world who doesn't like either of Apple nor Nintendo.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 20, 2011)

I like Guns N Glory. It's just a tower defence game really but I've wasted a lot of time on it.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 20, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> game boy emulator.
> 
> a shit load of games  just right for small screen  mobile gaming.
> 
> slightly  crap controls  though



Cliche Guevara has kindly pointed out that one can connect a Wii controller to an Android phone via Bluetooth.

You can then play with a decent controller.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 20, 2011)

er....


doesn't the wii controler need two hands?


----------



## stupid kid (Jun 21, 2011)

what's the gameboy emulator called? I found one called gameboid but couldn't find a site to dl it


----------



## bmd (Nov 1, 2013)

I've just started playing the Expendables. Kind of like Counterstrike meets Quake but you're on your own rather than part of a team. It's F2P but you can unlock everything without paying. Not bad but it uses the awful onscreen joystick method, which makes navigation a bit crap. 

Just started playing Shadowrun Returns on my Nexus 7 too. Love this game and it's pretty well suited to a touchscreen interface. £6.52 but it's worth a punt imo.

What are you playing on your Android thing atm?


----------



## Silva (Nov 2, 2013)

Kairosoft has a lot of management games, although some are just themed versions based on model. I think all of them have Lite versions, so you can test them as you please.
Final Freeway 2R is a great Outrun style racing game.


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2013)

Probably the game I play the most is pixel dungeon which is a little roguelike that gets pretty regular updates.

Shadowrun was good, probably the highlight so far.  Chainsaw warrior is OK if you're in a certain mood.  I disn't like Knights of pen and paper, and I tried a couple of freemium things with predictable results.

Game dev story was quite fun.  Don't particularly like new star soccer, but loads of people rave about it.

Call of cthulhu : wasted land is a pretty decent little strategy game.

I need new stuff though.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 3, 2013)

tommers said:


> Call of cthulhu : wasted land is a pretty decent little strategy game.


I really liked this - WW1 Cthulhu X-COM/RPG - but I can't imagine replaying it. I got value for money for the purchase price definitely, I just wish I could keep going. Hope they make a follow up.


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I really liked this - WW1 Cthulhu X-COM/RPG - but I can't imagine replaying it. I got value for money for the purchase price definitely, I just wish I could keep going. Hope they make a follow up.



Same guy did that and chainsaw warrior.  Small world etc.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 3, 2013)

tommers said:


> Same guy did that and chainsaw warrior.  Small world etc.


Really? I didn't check who did chainsaw warrior tbf. It wasn't badly executed but it just wasn't a game I think works well on mobile. Zombie Dice has more interactivity.

I really liked the mobile version of Sorcery btw, not sure if it's out for Android.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 3, 2013)

Clash of Clans

e2a better on a tablet though


----------



## bmd (Nov 3, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I really liked this - WW1 Cthulhu X-COM/RPG - but I can't imagine replaying it. I got value for money for the purchase price definitely, I just wish I could keep going. Hope they make a follow up.



I'd forgotten about this. I played it on my iPad. Great game. I'm going to get it for my Nexus 7.

Anyone played The Room? Great puzzle game, can't wait for the next one to come out.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 3, 2013)

If anyone's not played blooms tower defense 5, then I can strongly recommend it. A couple of quid, you can pay for some upgrades, but you can earn them all just completing the game, and could also complete it without any of them. But they're free, as you progress, so why would you?

Frequent new content (4 maps this weekend, a 2 player mode a couple of months ago, new towers, even a complete overhaul of the graphics), all completely free after the initial purchase.

Cute, fun and polished tower defence. My only complaint is that once you work out your best strategy, you may feel your effort after level 50, when you have your basic defence set up, is no longer needed; you quickly start earning several times more money than is needed to win. Even on hard.

They random challeges have some really tough sections, though. Obe only managed about a 
Fifth of them. Good bit of added variety.

You should avoid Blooms Tower Dedefenve battles, a mediocre sequal released on freemium. Slow, boring and endlessly suggesting you could do better if you paid for single use power ups.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 3, 2013)

bmd said:


> I'd forgotten about this. I played it on my iPad. Great game. I'm going to get it for my Nexus 7.
> 
> Anyone played The Room? Great puzzle game, can't wait for the next one to come out.



Oh yeah the room is great a proper puzzle game. Just wish it was a bit longer.


----------



## bmd (Nov 3, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Oh yeah the room is great a proper puzzle game. Just wish it was a bit longer.



If I had any criticism of it, it would be that it was far too short. But then you could see from the quality of it that it must have taken a lot of work for even that much game.


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2013)

bmd said:


> If I had any criticism of it, it would be that it was far too short. But then you could see from the quality of it that it must have taken a lot of work for even that much game.



I'm going to buy it.  When you say short, how short are we talking?


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2013)

And do you know there's an epilogue that's been added?


----------



## emanymton (Nov 3, 2013)

tommers said:


> I'm going to buy it.  When you say short, how short are we talking?


It was a while ago when I played it, but around an hour, two at the most, I think, of course it depends on how much use you make of the hints.

It is a great game though, it looks gorgeous, and it really feels like you have a puzzle box in front of you.


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2013)

emanymton said:


> It was a while ago when I played it, but around an hour, two at the most, I think, of course it depends on how much use you make of the hints.
> 
> It is a great game though, it looks gorgeous, and it really feels like you have a puzzle box in front of you.




Ok, I'll save it for the train rather than diving in now then.


----------



## zenie (Nov 3, 2013)

bmd said:


> I'd forgotten about this. I played it on my iPad. Great game. I'm going to get it for my Nexus 7.
> 
> Anyone played The Room? Great puzzle game, can't wait for the next one to come out.




Yeh I loved it on the ipad, but agree too short  I like puzzles and logic problems any others like this?

Am addicted to candy crush, it's really not very productive


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 4, 2013)

Been playing Terraria a fair amount.  It's quite an addicting mine craft like RPG.  You mine, build things, fight monsters, build houses, wait for people to come and stay in your houses, trade with them.  Fall off cliffs, get killed by worms deep underground.  Find items in chests.  Find dungeons. Explore Dungeons.  etc.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 4, 2013)

I've become addicted to Nun Attack Run and Gun. It's a very simple game but can easily swallow up lots of spare time.


----------



## tommers (Nov 4, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> Been playing Terraria a fair amount.  It's quite an addicting mine craft like RPG.  You mine, build things, fight monsters, build houses, wait for people to come and stay in your houses, trade with them.  Fall off cliffs, get killed by worms deep underground.  Find items in chests.  Find dungeons. Explore Dungeons.  etc.



I didn't realise this was on android.  Been meaning to try it for a while.


----------



## Geoffrey (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm playing Shadowrun returns just now, on a tablet tho.  Phone might be a bit wee for all the text but it's a great game...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2013)

Got to the end boss in Gurk 3, still can't beat the fucker.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 5, 2013)

tommers said:


> I didn't realise this was on android.  Been meaning to try it for a while.



I think it's worth a pop.  It's quite addictive, despite not having any multiplayer aspect on Android.  It's got a fairly steep learning curve, in that it seemingly took ages for any people to turn up, and it's not immediately apparent what you can do with some of the stuff that you can do.  But I guess that's what the internet's for.  Although I can't work out how to turn cobwebs into silk. And it's got some annoying things like I can't convert currency like copper to silver or gold.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 5, 2013)

Random said:


> shooting


 
Depends on your phone I guess, has it got a nice big screen? If so, N.O.V.A 3 was a laugh.

If you have internet Deadzone Shadowgun for multiplayer - and it's free

I also really liked Dead Space, but fuck me was it hard on a tablet. Had to play it on easy. Standalone game from the rest of the series.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh and of course The Bard's Tale
No idea about any of these on a phone mind


----------



## bmd (Nov 5, 2013)

fucthest8 said:


> Oh and of course The Bard's Tale
> No idea about any of these on a phone mind



I couldn't get into that It's got rave reviews but it's a bit like Breaking Bad for me in so much as everyone else seems to love it but I can take it or leave it really.


----------



## tommers (Nov 7, 2013)

I would just like to say that I enjoyed the room very much.  Great little puzzle game.


----------



## dervish (Nov 7, 2013)

Been playing the blockheads a lot recently. Kinda like minecraft in 2d. 

It's very addictive and I don't think I've covered more than 1% of it's potential yet.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2013)

Finally beat the boss in Gurk 3. Time to find another time-waster.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 7, 2013)

tommers said:


> I would just like to say that I enjoyed the room very much.  Great little puzzle game.


It's great isn't it? 

Me and my boy are doing it together. His 6 year old brain sees things differently to mine 

You and zenie might also like Azada if you can overlook the slightly silly storyline (although even the room isn't immune to that ). Graphics aren't as good but it's very entertaining


----------



## tommers (Nov 7, 2013)

trashpony said:


> You and zenie might also like Azada if you can overlook the slightly silly storyline (although even the room isn't immune to that ). Graphics aren't as good but it's very entertaining



I am downloading it now!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 8, 2013)

dervish said:


> Been playing the blockheads a lot recently. Kinda like minecraft in 2d.
> 
> It's very addictive and I don't think I've covered more than 1% of it's potential yet.


So have I. I particularly like the fact that you can queue up tasks and then turn your phone off and your character does them in the meantime - makes it much better suited for work breaks and travel than if you had to sit there with it active to get anything done.


----------



## tommers (Nov 22, 2013)

There is a humble mobile bundle for android.  It has ridiculous fishing in it, which is why I bought it - but I've ended up spending the past 3 days obsessively playing Kingdom Rush which is a tower defence game.

I have no idea if the rest are any good.

Vlambeer released Ridiculous Fishing on iOS a while ago, and they had to rush it out cos somebody had cloned it.  It was a pretty good seller.  This time they decided to release it without telling anybody, and as part of a humble bundle.


----------



## tommers (Nov 22, 2013)

When I shut my eyes I see arrows knocking down health bars.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 22, 2013)

tommers said:


> Probably the game I play the most is pixel dungeon which is a little roguelike that gets pretty regular updates.



That's a little gem of a game.  Been playing it a lot. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## tommers (Nov 22, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> That's a little gem of a game.  Been playing it a lot. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.



Yeah, it's good isn't it?  Have you fought the 3rd boss yet?  I just cannot beat him.  Last game I had 5 wands - poison, magic missiles, slow, firebolt and lightning and he just soaked it all up.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 22, 2013)

No, the deepest I've delved is level 13, where despite having something like a +4 long sword and +5 plate I got slaughtered by bloody bats.  I tend to play as a warrior. 

I'd quite like it if someone did a pixel dungeon interface/graphics thing to the mighty Net Hack.  I have an android version, but it's annoying to play it without a hardware keyboard.  But I really like the whole extra layer of details on Net Hack (like if you're a knight then dipping a long sword into a fountain has a small chance of turning it into Excalibur, or the 'Be seeing you' Prisoner reference on death)


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 29, 2013)

tommers said:


> Yeah, it's good isn't it?  Have you fought the 3rd boss yet?  I just cannot beat him.  Last game I had 5 wands - poison, magic missiles, slow, firebolt and lightning and he just soaked it all up.


Yup, done it now... beat it to death with a stunning battle axe... and rings of haste and accuracy. Got to the final boss I think (level 25) and died.  The annoying thing about the game is that the first 5 levels are the hardest.  If you can pass the blob thingy boss then you stand a good chance of delving deep.

*eta* I'm now tempted to root my phone just so I can cheat and finally beat the bloody game.


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow, really?  I've played for ages and never got past 3rdboss.  I must be doing something wrong!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 29, 2013)

DL'ed Plants v Zombies last week, decent time-waster for commutes etc.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 29, 2013)

tommers said:


> Wow, really?  I've played for ages and never got past 3rdboss.  I must be doing something wrong!


It's mostly luck, I think.  I've only played as a warrior.  Also I did a bit of reading of the wiki and learned things like throwing 'mystery meat' onto flame traps turns them into tasty chargrilled steaks.


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> It's mostly luck, I think.  I've only played as a warrior.  Also I did a bit of reading of the wiki and learned things like throwing 'mystery meat' onto flame traps turns them into tasty chargrilled steaks.



Ah yeah, i've been using wands or potions to do that.  Didn't occur to me to use traps.

Is the loot skewed depending on which class you are, do you think?


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Dec 3, 2013)

I always end up coming back to Hill Climb Racing and BounceBall, two very addictive games.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 3, 2013)

I have never played any game on my Android. That is unless you count the Pinball app. I only played that for a short while after I downloaded it. I guess I am not into games. Better see if I can find Pinball and refresh my memory of using it.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 3, 2013)

tommers said:


> Ah yeah, i've been using wands or potions to do that.  Didn't occur to me to use traps.
> 
> Is the loot skewed depending on which class you are, do you think?


I dunno.  But as a warrior I've seen a fair amount of thrown weapons and wands....


----------



## girasol (Dec 3, 2013)

zenie said:


> Yeh I loved it on the ipad, but agree too short  I like puzzles and logic problems any others like this?
> 
> Am addicted to candy crush, it's really not very productive



me too, since the weekend.  I avoided it for so long, then, boommm!  I am doomed.


----------



## zenie (Dec 3, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I have never played any game on my Android. That is unless you count the Pinball app. I only played that for a short while after I downloaded it. I guess I am not into games. Better see if I can find Pinball and refresh my memory of using it.



Two words. Candy crush


----------



## fogbat (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm not even a football fan, but New Star Soccer is really good.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 3, 2013)

zenie said:


> Two words. Candy crush



Hang on a sec, isn't that a bit like recommending trying heroin on the drug forum.


----------



## bmd (Dec 3, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> Hang on a sec, isn't that a bit like recommending trying heroin on the drug forum.



More like crack I'd say.


----------



## such and such (Dec 4, 2013)

So I bought a game from Google Play store and it says it's installed on my phone even though it never started downloading


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2013)

girasol said:


> me too, since the weekend.  I avoided it for so long, then, boommm!  I am doomed.



I've been blocked for weeks, and was hoping to stay blocked so I can get things done, and then I suddenly became unblocked last night


----------



## girasol (Dec 4, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've been blocked for weeks, and was hoping to stay blocked so I can get things done, and then I suddenly became unblocked last night



How do you get blocked?  The longest I have had to go without is 30 minutes, when I run out of lives.  I've only been playing since the weekend though, currently on level 34.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2013)

There's roadblocks that you either buy your way out of, or get friends to help unblock you.  I'm ain't paying, and haven't got enough people I know playing to help unblock me 

eta:  Blocked on Pet Rescue for weeks as well


----------



## girasol (Dec 4, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There's roadblocks that you either buy your way out of, or get friends to help unblock you.  I'm ain't paying, and haven't got enough people I know playing to help unblock me
> 
> eta:  Blocked on Pet Rescue for weeks as well



ah, not got to that yet, I mean, been asked to pay or get friends from Facebook to 'help', but I refuse and then I get a new life later, automatically...  Coincidentally, this has landed on my inbox just now.

https://www.wf-site.com/microsite/page_groups/998e16561a480f18f3ba86521836a026

Clash of Clans in first, then Candy Crush -> https://www.wf-site.com/microsite/pages/cb3baa97b9307fbac9f739bb7ebc12aa


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2013)

girasol said:


> ah, not got to that yet, I mean, been asked to pay or get friends from Facebook to 'help', but I refuse and then I get a new life later, automatically...  Coincidentally, this has landed on my inbox just now.
> 
> https://www.wf-site.com/microsite/page_groups/998e16561a480f18f3ba86521836a026
> 
> Clash of Clans in first, then Candy Crush -> https://www.wf-site.com/microsite/pages/cb3baa97b9307fbac9f739bb7ebc12aa



Not exactly fair for people who aren't on Facebook or who don't have friends or are too skint is it!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2013)

girasol said:


> ah, not got to that yet, I mean, been asked to pay or get friends from Facebook to 'help', but I refuse and then I get a new life later, automatically...  Coincidentally, this has landed on my inbox just now.
> 
> https://www.wf-site.com/microsite/page_groups/998e16561a480f18f3ba86521836a026
> 
> Clash of Clans in first, then Candy Crush -> https://www.wf-site.com/microsite/pages/cb3baa97b9307fbac9f739bb7ebc12aa



and I refuse to look at Clash of Clans, I'm already playing half a dozen games


----------



## girasol (Dec 4, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not exactly fair for people who aren't on Facebook or who don't have friends or are too skint is it!



It's a horrible evil game if you ask me.  I swear it was on the news with parents not setting parental controls and their kids buying stuff to end levels?  I really hate it   Very devious little game.  I can't end level 34, I have tried about 20 times, I don't think it's possible without buying more moves?

Not played Clash of Clans yet, my son does, regularly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2013)

girasol said:


> It's a horrible evil game if you ask me.  I swear it was on the news with parents not setting parental controls and their kids buying stuff to end levels?  I really hate it   Very devious little game.  I can't end level 34, I have tried about 20 times, I don't think it's possible without buying more moves?
> 
> Not played Clash of Clans yet, my son does, regularly.



It's possible.  I've never bought moves or got help off friends until I was past level 80!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 28, 2014)

Does the tablet/android version of Shadowrun come with the editor?


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Does the tablet/android version of Shadowrun come with the editor?



Don't think so.   I've never seen it.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 28, 2014)

That's a shame.


----------



## r0bb0 (Jan 28, 2014)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lonelyfew.blendoku


----------



## dervish (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm on the phone so I can't provide a link, which is a good thing. I'd like to say DO NOT go searching in the play store for flappy bird. DO NOT install it. DO NOT then waste days trying to get a better high score than three. Addictive, difficult and frustrating. In not about to try again. No. I'm not.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 1, 2014)

tommers said:


> - but I've ended up spending the past 3 days obsessively playing Kingdom Rush which is a tower defence game.
> 
> I have no idea if the rest are any good.



Cheers for this recommendation. Many hours of entertainment for 60p.


----------



## tommers (Feb 1, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Cheers for this recommendation. Many hours of entertainment for 60p.



There's a follow up called frontiers which is also 60p.  It's more of the same but you get different towers to use,  a necromancer who can raise dead enemies and a mech thing.   The only annoying bit is they lock off about 10 of the heroes and only let you use 3.  You can buy the others for 60p each.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 1, 2014)

tommers said:


> There's a follow up called frontiers which is also 60p.  It's more of the same but you get different towers to use,  a necromancer who can raise dead enemies and a mech thing.   The only annoying bit is they lock off about 10 of the heroes and only let you use 3.  You can buy the others for 60p each.



Not the biggest freemium skank going, though. I'm only about 8 levels in, but the heroes seem pretty redundant. A last line of defence, which usually fails anyway. Can't imagine the paid for ones are that much better. 

I'll check out that frontiers, when ive fully rinsed this one. Ta.


----------



## tommers (Feb 1, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Not the biggest freemium skank going, though. I'm only about 8 levels in, but the heroes seem pretty redundant. A last line of defence, which usually fails anyway. Can't imagine the paid for ones are that much better.
> 
> I'll check out that frontiers, when ive fully rinsed this one. Ta.



Yeah,  it just feels a bit shitty.   I was tempted to buy a few because the game is worth more than 60p, certainly,  but then I would have paid money to freemium and,  you know,  you've got to have some standards.  It's a shame cos if they'd just charged £4 or something and given me the whole game I would have felt much better about it.   

But anyway, not a big deal like you say.   Heroes can be pretty useful.  Especially ranged ones.   And some can teleport round the levels to help out if you're getting overrun. 

I liked it,  not really played other tower defense stuff.  Are there any other good ones?


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Feb 1, 2014)

started playing Blendoku last night, you have to arrange coloured squares in order of colour shade, it's quiet challenging/satisfying/frustrating etc

it can get quite tricky


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 2, 2014)

tommers said:


> I liked it,  not really played other tower defense stuff.  Are there any other good ones?



Bloons TD games are all great. Check the ninja kiwi website for free browser versions, or bloons 5 for a couple of quid on android. 

Currently I'm playing "bloons monkey city" on the site, which seems to be an attempt to provide more depth to the levelling systems. Its not bad, but I suspect they may be working there way up to asking me for money for in game objects. Its a bit more complex, with some functions i still havent quite got my head round yet, but its also something you can dip in and out of. Can't decide whether to recommend this one or the main game for someone dipping into the genre, but they're both free to play in browser.  

http://ninjakiwi.com 

Don't bother with the multiplayer versions, though.


----------



## chriseigthytwo (Feb 6, 2014)

Virtua Tennis - real good sports game, there aren´t so much
Dots - simple but addictive
Into the Dead
Vector 
and Tetris


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 9, 2014)

tommers said:


> I liked it,  not really played other tower defense stuff.  Are there any other good ones?



Robo defence is nicely balanced


----------



## Supine (Feb 10, 2014)

dervish said:


> I'm on the phone so I can't provide a link, which is a good thing. I'd like to say DO NOT go searching in the play store for flappy bird. DO NOT install it. DO NOT then waste days trying to get a better high score than three. Addictive, difficult and frustrating. In not about to try again. No. I'm not.



To late now It's been pulled. Bloody annoying game though isn't it. Just got a high score of 14!


----------



## chriseigthytwo (Feb 11, 2014)

Really must be a problem to earn 50.000 a day, so pull it down... can´t believe it


----------



## Redeyes (Feb 11, 2014)

Lyne is a nice puzzler, costs £1.60 but I it's got a lovely UI and is extremely playable.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 5, 2014)

I've just finished the (very disappointingly short but v cool) Silent Age.


----------



## bmd (Apr 7, 2014)

Loved The Room 2, you'll be surprised to hear it's like the first one. Lot longer though and for 69p it's a bargain! 

Bardbarian is one of the best mobile games I've played. Kind of RPG meets Tower Defence meets third person shooter.


----------



## tommers (Apr 11, 2014)

There is a free open source version of dune 2 on Android.   Let me just put that out there. 

Controls take a bit of getting used to (tap the square under the one you are targeting)  and I probably wouldn't recommend it on a phone but otherwise it's dune 2.  For free.


----------

